# Crete Ferries



## tammy (May 12, 2005)

Hi,
I am trying without great success to find a ferry from Crete to Rhodes and then on to Turkey around February 30th. 2012. Hopeful that someone has done this trip before


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tammy,

Feb 30th? I hope this is not a wind up 8O

We have done the trip but not in the winter.

You can check out the ferry from Crete to Rhodes at http://www.ferries.gr/anek/defaultEN.htm then click on Cyclades you won't be able to check yet as the winter sailings do not get published until late October and then can be changed at short notice.

The ferry from Rhodes to Marmaris is a small flat bottomed boat that will hold 1-2 cars plus a small motorhome. We just got on with our A class Likia at 7.5 metres. It only runs about twice a week in winter and is often cancelled due to bad weather. If you are on a tight schedule I would consider it might be better to have a rethink.

I can't find the link at present only the one for the catamaran, you could contact them at http://www.marmarisinfo.com/rhodes/carferry.phtml for help.

Rhodes is a very nice island, we spent 2 weeks there before moving on, there are no camp sites but plenty of free camping opportunities.

We booked nothing in advance as Greek ferries are very unpredictable in the winter.

Get back to me if I can be of further help.

Regards

Don


----------



## tammy (May 12, 2005)

*30th of Feb.*

Hi Don,
Yes a senior moment I started out thinking about March and got lost somewhere along the way!!!. I will check using your info a bit closer to the time,cheers Tammy.


----------

